# Technique to punch LB from exterior to attic?



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

Anyone have a good technique to punch an LB from the exterior to the attic when no vent hole is available? I can't position my hammer drill + bit between the rafter and the stucco in a way that would make a straight hole.
See picture.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

attic - extension bit - eat some insulation, bugs, and whatever. get er done

(you could try an old fashioned hole saw on a right angle maybe , which is shorter than a self feeding bit)


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

wildleg said:


> attic - extension bit - eat some insulation, bugs, and whatever. get er done
> 
> (you could try an old fashioned hole saw on a right angle maybe , which is shorter than a self feeding bit)



I've got stucco to go through so I don't think a hole saw will do it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

swimmer said:


> I've got stucco to go through so I don't think a hole saw will do it.


Carbide hole saw. :whistling2:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Why even use an Lb ? Just go straight up into rafter


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Spongebob has a "technique"


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Carbide hole saw. :whistling2:


 
Agreed.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Is 'Bo-Peep'-ing ('shepherd's hook') the pipe an option?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Some people just love making things complicated.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

swimmer said:


> Anyone have a good technique to punch an LB from the exterior to the attic when no vent hole is available? I can't position my hammer drill + bit between the rafter and the stucco in a way that would make a straight hole.
> See picture.



If somebody ran a pipe thru one of my vent holes instead of taking the time to drill out the bird blocking, I'd be pretty pissed off.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Not sure if the picture is 100% how you are planning to do it, but I would drop the rigid nipple and just use EMT. Saves you a change over and some headaches


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Is 'Bo-Peep'-ing ('shepherd's hook') the pipe an option?



If 'shepherd's hook' is to bend the conduit without using an LB then I don't think so since the bend radius will be visible below the fascia board which is conveniently hiding the conduit work.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

swimmer said:


> If 'shepherd's hook' is to bend the conduit without using an LB then I don't think so since the bend radius will be visible below the fascia board which is conveniently hiding the conduit work.


Shepherds' Hook / Bo-Peep:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Just oversize the hole a little, and use stucco patch.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Sub the job out.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Enter at the roof gable side.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

why not just use sealtight?

~CS~


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> why not just use sealtight?
> 
> ~CS~


 

see post #9


----------



## tomthenailer (Nov 5, 2011)

What size conduit? What type coming up the wall?


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

tomthenailer said:


> What size conduit? What type coming up the wall?


3/4 EMT along the exterior wall. 3/4 Rigid into the attic.


----------



## tomthenailer (Nov 5, 2011)

Long 1" bit, drill into the attic on an angle from outside, bend your emt to match and throw the lb in the truck


----------



## kawaikfx400 (Jul 14, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Some people just love making things complicated.



Yes, yes they do. Btw, have fun getting that LB cover off..


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

swimmer said:


> 3/4 rigid into the attic.


 
why???????


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

just run cable how do you plan on feeding the wires into that LB? looks like a pain in the ass


----------



## semper_fi_electric (Dec 12, 2011)

why not choose another wall?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> why???????


i second that


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

you dont need a hammerdrill to go through stucco, just use any old worn out bit. I would also like to know why you think you need to use rigid.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Shepherds' Hook / Bo-Peep:


I call it a bell bend..old school


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

ce2two said:


> I call it a bell bend..old school


I do that all the time in residential for coming out of the top of a box and running on the truss. Awesome bend but some people hate it...


----------



## James Eccles (Nov 21, 2011)

swimmer said:


> 3/4 EMT along the exterior wall. 3/4 Rigid into the attic.


lol why are you running rigid in a house


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> why not just use sealtight?
> 
> ~CS~


Or even EMT up wall transition to seal tight or even to flex.......I don't see that LB being very accessible after.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

swimmer said:


> 3/4 EMT along the exterior wall. 3/4 Rigid into the attic.


How about Rigid outside and EMT into the attic :whistling2:


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

electricalperson said:


> just run cable how do you plan on feeding the wires into that LB? looks like a pain in the ass


Wasn't bad at all


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

James Eccles said:


> lol why are you running rigid in a house


 
Maybe he means Emt.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

just hire the lumberjack 480 posted, problem solved.....~CS~


----------

